# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Animal Stak and Animal Test

## tinyGuy

Hi guys, long time no see.

So I had some good results using Animal M-Stack now I heard some guys that if you stack Animal Stack and Animal Test you will have better results.Some say to take the Animal Test as PCT.Now my questions are:

1) Is Animal Stack and Animal Test a lighter/softer prohormone? I now that it's not illegal, but I heard some rummors, and I really had great results with Animal M-Stack.
2) How should I stack this? I take one package of Stack and one of Test before the workout, or? can you tell me how to stack it?


Thank you again, and glad to be back on the forum.

----------


## Stosh_112

I always used the animal test by itself and then finished off with m-stack

----------


## BTC

Interested on Animal Test as PCT thoughts. Been wanting to try the M-stack, too.

----------


## Stosh_112

I'd say no to Animal test as a pct. Since it compliments existing test it would not really benefit u becouse natty test is non-existent during the begining phases of PCT.

----------


## tinyGuy

Stosh_112 Thank you for the time,
Can you make a detail plan as how to take it, like animal stack before the gym until you finish it, and after you finish the stack, you should start on Animal test, I mean it will be great if you can give us a detaild plan.Thank you a lot Sir.

----------


## Stosh_112

Buy 2 cans of Animal Test and one can of M-Stack. Think there is 21 packets in a can. From what ive experienced, i noticed a difference towards the end of the first can, thats why i say run 2 cans. Then finish off with M-stack, it helps keep ur gains. I took mine an hr b4 workout but dont think it matters.

----------


## tinyGuy

Ok so that plan is:

Finish two cans of animal test, when I'm done with it I start with the M-Stack, thank you again for your time, I really appreciate it.

----------


## cramm557

When I used them I just took 1 pill with each mean

----------


## Stosh_112

Keep me posted, i think ull like it. Best thing goin besides the real deal.

----------


## human project

> Keep me posted, i think ull like it. Best thing goin besides the real deal.


I've been thinking about giving the animal
Packs a try myself.... Which would you recommend taking during an actual cycle ??

----------

